# New Holland Windrowers



## tcfarm (May 5, 2014)

Interesting to hear this guys experience with his Speedrower 240, or the Norower as he calls it.


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

I've seen some of this guy's vids before... he seems to have an inordinate amount of trouble with his equipment.

I dunno... sure there's plenty of lemon equipment out there, no doubt about that, and these electronic wonders nowdays that have a million things on them, it's just that much more to break or fudge up... BUT...

In my experience, when a guy has a lot of trouble with a lot of different machinery, usually it's not the machinery that's at fault... not saying that's NECESSARILY the case here-- looks like he's got a few legitimate issues for sure, but generically speaking, usually a guy who has a lot of trouble with a lot of different machines, is a big part of the reason that he's having trouble...

All this electronic wizardry is one reason I'm VERY happy to just have older machinery with no electronics (to speak of) on them... I've got hands to steer with and Mark 1 eyeballs to "monitor" stuff with... I don't need no stinkin' computer to tell me everything... It'd be different if the computers just "monitored" stuff and gave you the information, but I can't stand this stuff nowdays that when you move a lever or pedal or push a switch and the COMPUTER decides whether or not to make it go... Drove my old man's 2012 Dodge Grand Caravan to take him to his Dr.'s appt. in Houston, and that stupid van has the six speed slush box and drive-by-wire throttle body (you mash the accelerator, but instead of a cable pulling the throttle body open, it moves a "glob of goo" that tells the COMPUTER to open the throttle plate via a servo-motor... That stupid van, I'd take off from a red light, press the pedal down to accelerate moderately like I would in the old 05 Grand Caravan (with cable throttle body) and it wouldn't do ANYTHING... you had to mash it 3/4 of the way to the floor before it'd take off, and you had to do the same thing to accelerate... like the throttle was on a time delay... then of course it drops a couple gears electronically downshifting because it thinks you want to go into "scalded cat" mode like a race car...

No thanks... I'll take the old cables and shift levers and throttle cables and stuff ANY day of the week over this half-baked electronic garbage...

Later! OL JR


----------



## lidaacres (Oct 11, 2014)

I watch this guys channel quite a bit and watched all the videos talking about the Speedrower 240. The thing had to be a flat out lemon. No possible way you could have that much trouble and it be all across the board with a certain model of machine and it make it to the production phase. He seems to be a good mechanic but I think he pushes stuff pretty darn hard. He also spends quite a bit of time splitting JD tractors putting in Transmission parts. Which means he's either hard on transmissions or I'm glad we have Ford's.


----------



## SVFHAY (Dec 5, 2008)

I don't know how he finds the time to make all the videos, I must be doing something wrong.

The wheel of misfortune part...... hilarious.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

SVFHAY said:


> I don't know how he finds the time to make all the videos, I must be doing something wrong.
> 
> The wheel of misfortune part...... hilarious.


I think he is good at talking and can do them fairly fast. Not a lot of high end camera work.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

My dad talks about the first new holland swather he bought in the eighties. Metal filings plugging things up. Other things installed backwards. But not nearly as complicated as this guys swather. Made me wonder if nh swathers are still put together sloppily.


----------



## gwagen (Apr 20, 2015)

NH swathers/windrowers have a bad rap around my area, they sit in dealers yards for years around here.

Only guys running swathers/windrowers are running JD or MacDon, which is pretty much the same thing depending on the model.

We still use a massey ferguson open station swather from the 70's to swath peas. We only do 30-40 acres of peas per year, so can't justify the big machines!


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

I ran across that video last year.....the wheel of misfortune is beyond hilarious. He does seem to have a lot of repairs but it sounds like he covers a ton of ground so maybe it's not that much in that perspective. Regardless it does appear that windrower was a lemon. Between it and a few people I heard about last year that had bought the new 13 foot center pivot discbine and had a bunch of issues it kind of makes me wonder a bit about New Hollands quality control.


----------



## Colby (Mar 5, 2012)

That guy is crazy... I bet half the problems are coming from operator error. NH hay tools have always held there own in my area. If he is really using that machine a lot he should've bought the 260 not the 235


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

Colby said:


> That guy is crazy... I bet half the problems are coming from operator error. NH hay tools have always held there own in my area. If he is really using that machine a lot he should've bought the 260 not the 235


I watched his video of trying to push it through that grass hay. If that is really thick and rank grass hay trying to push a swather through at 10-12 mph is asking for trouble. I was cutting some of my first cutting grass hay yesterday evening with my MF 9635 and it was bogging down also at about 7mph. So much so that I decided to wait until the sun comes out today to continue. For a couple reasons it was bogging down. It was evening 1. The grass was really laying down 2. It had sprinkled rain earlier in the day 3. No way would I try and push it through at 10 mph. I probably wouldn't want a NH SP swather as I'm still leary about the augers they have in their heads, but if one slows up a bit I bet it would work fine.


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

This guy is a nut case. I've seen his videos before. That being said, my brother has owned a 2550, (2) HW320, and HW325 NH swathers. The newer they got the more stupid problems they had. Usually electronic, but a couple years ago I pulled the ground drive motors on the HW325 to replace the output shaft seals and discovered that the factory forgot to put lubriplate on the splines from the motor to the drive hub on one side. The splines were about 50% gone on that side, about 1000 hrs on the machine. I told the brother to raise <<<< with New Holland as this was the sort of thing warranty should cover, and they did cover some of it.


----------



## Rodney R (Jun 11, 2008)

I only watched a little of each video, and that 'grass' that he was cutting - it should have either had round up or 2,4-D or Clarity, or some combination of all of them. He did reference that the tractor burned in the next field..... Hmmm.....

Rodney


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

Being a hay guy and obviously internet savvy is he on hay talk?


----------



## gearhartfarms82 (May 10, 2015)

So what is everyones ideas on windrowers? Sort of been thinking about upgrading to one. Disc heads


----------



## PackMan2170 (Oct 6, 2014)

gearhartfarms82 said:


> So what is everyones ideas on windrowers? Sort of been thinking about upgrading to one. Disc heads


Hesston. WR series if you got the acreage and the clink, but Teslan and I seem to get along with our 9635s pretty well. And you can find them lightly used for 1/2 the price of a WR. Rotary is the only way to go.


----------



## SVFHAY (Dec 5, 2008)

Rodney R said:


> I only watched a little of each video, and that 'grass' that he was cutting - it should have either had round up or 2,4-D or Clarity, or some combination of all of them. He did reference that the tractor burned in the next field..... Hmmm.....
> 
> Rodney


I think he's a mushroom mulch guy...


----------



## PackMan2170 (Oct 6, 2014)

SVFHAY said:


> I think he's a mushroom mulch guy...


Using too much of his own product


----------



## gwagen (Apr 20, 2015)

Relatives out west had a new hesston swather try to kill them while roading it between sections. No thanks.

I'd buy a Deere I guess, first pick would be a krone big m but they are ridiculously pricey.

If I wanted to knock more hay down I'd probably go to the 20ft krone disc mower first, much more affordable than any of the other options and you can knock down a lot of hay with 20 ft.


----------



## PackMan2170 (Oct 6, 2014)

gwagen said:


> Relatives out west had a new hesston swather try to kill them while roading it between sections. No thanks.


Nobody's perfect. Firestone tried to kill 1000's of people with SUV tires in the late '90s. Guess what kind of tires all my tractors (and a couple of the farm trucks) wear

Doesn't mean that by and large Hesston doesn't make an excellent machine


----------



## gwagen (Apr 20, 2015)

PackMan2170 said:


> Nobody's perfect. Firestone tried to kill 1000's of people with SUV tires in the late '90s. Guess what kind of tires all my tractors (and a couple of the farm trucks) wear
> 
> Doesn't mean that by and large Hesston doesn't make an excellent machine


True, but recently they've had some pretty serious problems with their steering systems and after my cousin got a 3 week hospital stay and likely permanent damage that will cause him pain for the rest of his life and agco could seem to care less.... My money would go elsewhere.

Agco did refund them for the one machine that had the accident but wouldn't do anything for the other four they bought at the same time. Suffice it to say, they all have been traded on macdons and all the agco tractors are being traded when their time is up, gleaners are being traded for lexions.

They were agco through and through, save for some quad tracs

Oh well


----------



## PackMan2170 (Oct 6, 2014)

gwagen said:


> True, but recently they've had some pretty serious problems with their steering systems


Huh. First I've head of it. There's your answer then, buy a 9635 and save the $ anyways.

Glad your cuz at least got something out of it. They could've just as soon done nothing. Better than a swift kick


----------



## Jharn57600 (Dec 23, 2013)

We had a steering issue with our wr9760 the first year we had it. Worked fine for rye and first cut alfalfa, half way through second cut, shifted to road gear pulled on the road and pushed the hydro open and it made a hard right turn. Acted like right side was stuck in low gear and the left side was in high gear. Had to compensate with the steering as I moved the hydro lever. Shifted gears up and down didnt change it. Ran the hydro motor calibration sequence twice still didn't work. Dealer tech came and checked motors couldn't find a problem. Updated the software and recalibrated hydro and problem was solved. If same thing happened in different situation it could have been ugly. And if was a known problem by agco it should have alerted dealers and owners, the software update was 6 mos old and came out before our machine was delivered but our machine had not been updated. All that said the WR is an excellent machine no real problems in the 2 years since. Use extra caution when operating swathers on the road, just because it will go 20+ mph doesn't mean it's always safe to do so. There is a big difference in the control and reaction time in 15 and 22 MPH. I can cruise at 22 MPH just fine when I have a clear view, but in the tighter spots and corners where you may meet oncoming traffic, slow down to increase control and reaction time.


----------



## Jay in WA (Mar 21, 2015)

This is hay country. NH is the number 1 selling windrower here. Hesston is #2 but gaining. No MacDon's cutting hay here but they own the seed cutting business. No JD's either. I suspect the guy in the video is causing most of his own problems.


----------

